# Do i need certified electrician for installing outlets? Mortgaged house.



## olektrolek (28 Sep 2013)

Hi all,

Recently bought house, newly built. Maynooth area, happy days.

There is storage room, on the top floor. It looks like another room, plastered, painred, rad installed. However there was no windows and no electric outlets in the wall.
On the other side, there is electric celling light installed.

I decided to turn this storage into living space which requires windows and electricity.

Works started 2wks ago.

INstalled velux with qualified builder. He ensured me there was no planning permission needed as room is facing back garden so.

Now elelctricity. We want to install 2, 3 outlets in the wall. This requires laying wires and connecting sockets.

I am kind of diy person. Have technical background and I know how to do it. However i am not professional electrician.

*Question is, I am allowed to do such modifications?
*
Should i call qualified person to do the works and provide certification or some other document?

I reckon this might be required for insurance reasons? House is insured.

This is mortgaged house. Ibelieve i must notify bank about these modifications and expect some inspection?

Any advice appreciated.
Premek, maynooth.


----------



## itsallwrong (28 Sep 2013)

Big changes in the rules for domestic electrical works as of the 1st of October.

It will mean that only a Registered Electrical Contractor (REC) can complete electrical work in domestic premises, 
with the exception of *Minor Works.*

q -Should I call qualified person to do the works and provide certification or some other document?
Adding sockets would not be deemed minor works.
You are way better off to get the job done and certed by a RECI electrician.
It will cost a bit but you are covered 100% with insurance.
Regardless of the new RECI rules, your insurance company might already insist on proper RECI guys doing the job.
Don't get me wrong. Plenty of electrical work is easy but unfortunately the cowboys have driven 
the industry to become very regulated. Ireland has some of the strictest electrical codes in Europe.
Pity bugger all else is regulated so tightly. 

For example replacing a socket face is minor. 3 screws, live earth neutral. Job done.
Adding a few new socket outlets requires a few factors to be considered and calculated.
And it's these tiny differences of experience that make the difference between safe job and dangerous job.

You can read the rules and exceptions here.
http://www.cer.ie/en/electricity-safety-decision-documents.aspx?article=2935a210-11a9-4d9a-b07c-ddc29eb28d4c
around page 35-38

If you have trouble interpreting the terminology or are unsure as what is minor - ring RECI at 01 492 9966.


----------



## chrisboy (28 Sep 2013)

Two things there,

1. The new rules state that he needs a REC( Registered electrical contractor) only if he's adding a new circuit, or replacing an old circuit, installing another couple of sockets can be done by a Non-REC as long as he installs these on an existing circuit.

2. He can add a new circuit if he chooses, as long as he does it before Monday!

On a side note,these are ridiculous new rules, a qualified electrician can now not even put a new circuit in his own home unless he's registered with Recci or the likes?


----------



## olektrolek (28 Sep 2013)

chrisboy said:


> Two things there,
> 
> 1. The new rules state that he needs a REC( Registered electrical contractor) only if he's adding a new circuit, or replacing an old circuit, installing another couple of sockets can be done by a Non-REC as long as he installs these on an existing circuit.




and now we get into details...
what is the definition of new circuit?

with all this uncertainty I decided to search REC person...
i believe he will provide some papers/receipt etc when job done?


----------



## Time (28 Sep 2013)

RECI is just a cabal that costs honest electricians thousands a year to be registered.

Legally no one can do anything to you if you use non registered electricians.


----------



## chrisboy (28 Sep 2013)

olektrolek said:


> and now we get into details...
> what is the definition of new circuit?
> 
> with all this uncertainty I decided to search REC person...
> i believe he will provide some papers/receipt etc when job done?



Well, judging by the regulations, a new circuit is a new circuit when its required to add a protective device (mcb, rcbo) into the mcb board. Thats my read on it.


----------



## chrisboy (28 Sep 2013)

Time said:


> RECI is just a cabal that costs honest electricians thousands a year to be registered.
> 
> Legally no one can do anything to you if you use non registered electricians.



Its not just  the electricians who suffer, its anyone who wants any work done in their house, some of the requirements for rewires or new wiring is ludicrous, and the extra expense has to be charged to the client.


----------

